# QUESTION: Why did the chicken cross the road?



## hemi (Jun 8, 2006)

Answers:

 DR. PHIL: The problem we have here is that this chicken won't realize
 that he must first deal with the problem on "THIS" side of the road
 before it goes after the problem on the "OTHER SIDE" of the road. What we need to do is help him realize how stupid he's acting by not taking on his "CURRENT" problems before adding "NEW" problems.

 OPRAH: Well I understand that the chicken is having problems , which is
 why he wants to cross this road so bad. So instead of having the chicken learn from his mistakes and take falls, which is a part of life, I'm
 going to give this chicken a car so that he can just drive across the
 road and not live his life like the rest of the chickens.

 GEORGE W BUSH: We don't really care why the chicken crossed the road. We just want to know if the chicken is on our side of the road, or not. The chicken is either against us, or for us. There is no middle ground here.


 DONALD RUMSFELD: Now to the left of the screen, you can clearly see the satellite image of the chicken crossing the road.

 ANDERSON COOPER/CNN: We have reason to believe there is a chicken, but we have not yet been allowed to have access to the other side of the road.

 JOHN KERRY: Although I voted to let the chicken cross the road, I am now  against it! It was the wrong road to cross, and I was misled about the chicken's intentions. I am for it now, and will remain against it.

 JUDGE JUDY: That chicken crossed the road because he's GUILTY! You can see it in his eyes and the way he walks.

 PAT BUCHANAN: To steal the job of a decent, hardworking American.

 MARTHA STEWART: No one called me to warn me which way that chicken was going. I had a standing order at the Farmer's Market to sell my eggs when the price dropped to a certain level. No little bird gave me any insider information.

 DR SEUSS: Did the chicken cross the road? Did he cross it
 with a toad? Yes, the chicken crossed the road, but why it
 crossed I've not been told.

 ERNEST HEMINGWAY: To die in the rain. Alone.

  GRANDPA: In my day we didn't ask why the chicken crossed the road.
 Somebody told us the chicken crossed the road, and that was good enough.


 BARBARA WALTERS: Isn't that interesting? In a few moments, we will be listening to the chicken tell, for the first time , the heart warming
 story of how it experienced a serious case of molting, and went on to
 accomplish its life long dream of crossing the road.

 JOHN LENNON: Imagine all the chickens in the world crossing roads
 together - in peace.

 ARISTOTLE: It is the nature of chickens to cross the road

 BILL GATES: I have just released eChicken2006, which will not only cross roads, but will lay eggs, file your important documents, and balance your check book. Internet explorer is an integral part of eChicken. The Platform is much more stable and will never cra...#@&&^( C \.... reboot.


 ALBERT EINSTEIN: Did the chicken really cross the road, or did the road move beneath the chicken?

 BILL CLINTON: I did not cross the road with THAT chicken.
 What is your definition of chicken?

 AL GORE: I invented the chicken!

 COLONEL SANDERS: Did I miss one?


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 8, 2006)

Those are good!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 8, 2006)

The Hemmingway is probably the best and most accurate one of all of them... sounds typical of his type of... optimism??


----------



## matt.m (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah that is actually pretty funny.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 9, 2006)

Wisdom of the ages, well representative of our current climate.....awhell

Funny stuff!


----------

